# Pepcid usage?



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello everyone. It's been awhile since I've posted here but I'm hoping someone can help me out. My Max has been battling acid reflux the past two weeks. Vet has him on pepcid twice a day plus pepto when needed. His pepcid dosage is 2.5 mg twice a day. However it's not helping much. He's no longer vomiting but he constantly hacks and burps. Any suggestions on natural supplements that may help him or foods that may help him?

He currently eats Wellness 95% chicken grain free with some fresh broccoli. I'm feeding him 5 tiny meals a day.

Thank you for any input.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Organic apple cider vinegar helps with acid reflux and indigestion without side effects. Broccoli is very hard to digest and causes gas which is probably what's not agreeing with him so I would stop giving.


----------

